# Browing A-bolt .300 wsm or rugar m77 2 stainless



## UMDhunter (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a rugar m77 2 with a bushnell firefly scope. my brother-in-law just got a browing .300 wsm he absolutly loves it. i havent quite had a chance to shoot it yet but he wants to go hunting out west. so that got me thinking about getting more hunting equipment. i just got a gun safe that houses 32 "tall" guns or around 24 with scopes. i got a good deal on it but it is making me want to fill it with guns. so i was thing about getting a browning .300 wsm A-bolt with a bushnell range finder laser scope (6x12x40) i think. any thoughts on this let me know thanks


----------



## UMDhunter (Oct 4, 2007)

i forgot to mention that the ruger is a 30.06


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am not a Ruger fan, so I'd recommend the Browning over the Ruger any day of the week. I have recently shot a few and was quite impressed. I personal have 4 Savages and a Remington. All of the Savages are sub MOA guns. The REM is not. If you can afford it, the Browning is a very good gun, for my money, I'll go with the Savage which isn't quite as nice, but will cost less and be just as accurate.

As for scopes, I don't know anything about Bushnell's range finding scope, but I do have a Bushnell ARC range finder and so far, I like it a lot. It is the best range finder I personally have seen in the field. I don't know what the MOA for adjustment is on the Bushnell, but the Nikon range finding scope is 1/2 MOA adjustments and I doubt if I would ever be able to live with that. I have several scopes with 1/4 MOA adjustments, but the ones I prefer are my Nikon Buckmaster 6-18x40SF and my Bushnell 4-16x40AO. Both of these have 1/8 MOA adjustments. If the Bushnell is 1/4 or less, it might be work out okay, but here is what I do.

I buy a separate range finder (as I mentioned, I have the Bushnell ARC). I can then use it on any hunt with any gun. If it breaks, I still have my scope, if my scope breaks, I still have the range finder. Instead of carrying bino's in the field, I carry the range finder (7X magnification) and use it for my glassing. I haven't done it a lot yet, so I don't know how well I have going to like the single eye looking for game while glassing. I may end up with my compact bino's in the day pack for serious glassing and just use the RF when I want to take a quick look at something.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hands down the Browning. 300 wsm is a great gun you will be much more impressed with the 300 then the 30.06. I however woulden't skimp on the scope. The scope should cost more then the gun. If you get a $2000 gun and a $200 scope you will have a $200 gun. If you can't see out of it you won't hit anything.

My .02


----------



## UMDhunter (Oct 4, 2007)

i think the gun comes in at around 900 and that bushnell scope is right there at 899


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ive never looked through one so I can't comment!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You'll never regret getting a Browning. As long as it's not a shotgun.


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you can get the Browning with the BOSS option, I would highly suggest to go that route. I have a 30-06 with the BOSS, and I can/will shoot quarters (0.25) all day long at 150 yards all day long, once I dial in the barrel for the partcular bullet. Once you have it 'tuned' you should be able to put bullets through the exsting hole, time and time again.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

litko609 said:


> If you can get the Browning with the BOSS option, I would highly suggest to go that route. I have a 30-06 with the BOSS, and I can/will shoot quarters (0.25) all day long at 150 yards all day long, once I dial in the barrel for the partcular bullet. Once you have it 'tuned' you should be able to put bullets through the exsting hole, time and time again.


Got any targets (errrr aaaa quarters)?


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

Not to highjack the post, however, I have only saved a couple of quarters/dogtags that I have shot. If I can locate, will snap pics of a couple and post. Also, possibly going to the target range this weekend, if so, will also post pics of targets (with a quarter for reference... LOL).


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

How about dimes instead? This is from a Winchester after the B.O.S.S. was removed.










The same rifle will shoot just over 1.5" @ 300yds with same load.

The B.O.S.S. works and is a great advantage for the non-handloader. However it works no better than careful handloading.

I'm no fan of muzzle brakes (if it kicks too hard without the break use less rifle), and the extra 2" of CR that serves no purpose is equally worthless IMO.

Can't say I'm an A-bolt fan either having been down that road before. Too heavy, mushy trigger even when adjusted, Dumbass clip/floorplate design, and I tend to bind short throw bolts such as the A-bolt or MK-V Wby, the binding however is my fault.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I would use your 30-06 Ruger before I would use your buddies Browning .300 wsm for deer. If you feel under gunned buy a box of hornady light magnums or federal high energy loads and you will be with in 100 feet per second of his wsm load. I too will pass on the A bolts or any thing with a muzzle brake.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't think it's a matter of the size, it's the accuracy. I would hands down have that Browning A-Bolt in a 300 WSM over a Ruger 30.06 I HAVE shot them both and I know which one is a better shooter.

My.02


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I would hands down have that Browning A-Bolt in a 300 WSM over a Ruger 30.06


I would hands down have a Howa 1500/Weatherby Vanguard in blued syn for $400ish over either. I have little doubt as to which of the 3 would consistantly shoot the best.

Replace the trigger on the Ruger with a Timney and the Browning is the clear loser, and you still have money left over for a better scope.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Some years ago I bought a Wby vanguard .300 wby from a wal-mart $349, and mounted a burris 4-16 scope on it...the factory target with the gun was a ragged one hole group with factory ammo. I couldn't get into the bitey recoil of the gun & like a Dumba$$ I eventually traded it, which was one of the worst things I've ever done! It was a great gun...downright cheap for the features it had, just kicked too hard for my liking. Having fired most of the above mentioned rifles myself I would go with the Vanguard / Howa as well, with a Savage or Remington being my 2nd choice. I absolutely loathe ruger triggers, and would agree with the statement of buying good glass. This probably doesn't help you with your decision, but almost every factory produced firearm anymore is capable of outstanding accuracy with good handloads, a good trigger (which most of them lack), and good glass. Pick the one that has the most of those features and you'll have your winner.


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

browning abolt hands down. i bought a 300 wsm and a 325 wsm. the guns are unreal. you should be able to pick up a brand new one for about 600 to 650. i put a leupold on them and i wouldnt trade them for anything. i may be bias becasue i usually buy all brownings, but i to have some remingtons and rugers and a savage mixed in there.


----------

